# Who do you blame parents or the kids?



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Reading through the sun, i came across this article.*
*It does show Graphic film footage of a 12 year old kicking and stamping on a dog.*
*Its sickening, I never ever when i was a child could hurt an animal. *
*What is wrong with youth of today. Should the Parents be charged as well as her? *
*Link is enclosed. I be honest, i cried when i saw it. *
*When is the Goverment going to start getting tough on Animal abuse? My guess is when the Moon turns Blue. *


Sickest girl in Britain | The Sun |News


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Both:whip:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

What if i was her parent id kick that b##ch flying, how dare she even think she has the right to do that to an animal.

Im 16 though, so i couldnt be a parent lol.

I feel strongly against animal abusers thouugh and think its the kids fault, and know what id do to her.

How sick is the guy filming it too, unless it wasnt just for her liking though.

Shes a very very sick little girl, whos basically got away with it.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/291865-12yr-old-girl-filmed-beating.html


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

reptile_man_08 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/291865-12yr-old-girl-filmed-beating.html


 Ahh dont worry about it dude, so what its been posted once already it doesent matter, now people can post in whatever one they want.

Its no big deal.


----------



## LUISSSSSSSS (Jan 8, 2009)

A girl of 12 knows the differance of right and wrong, so she's to blame. BUT the thing is HOW was she brought up herself? Even my 5yr old knows not to hurt any animal.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Ahh dont worry about it dude, so what its been posted once already it doesent matter, now people can post in whatever one they want.
> 
> Its no big deal.


Just thought you might want to read people's views on that thread, as I've already posted on it and others have.
Wasn't trying to insinuate the original poster shouldn't have posted it because it had already been 3 months ago lol.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I do not codone hitting children but i would tan my lads arse if he did this. It is disgusting. Children are funny things and can be cruel ( pulling cats tails etc). It is our jobs as parents to curb that cruelty while they are young so that they KNOW it is wrong.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

didnt look as it will make me sad probably, but with the who is to blame parents or the kids type questions I think there is so much more in play than the old days when parents was in total control society has changed now the media and internet and just the level of violence that is seen as cool and ok by society plays a big part in it all, familys are not as strong as they used to be people split up if they dont like the way things are or the limits it puts on the way they act and kids also will leave there parents or not care what they say if they feel restricted by them. with all the freedom we have we also have to take responsibility but alot of people just wont or cant or maybe even dont know how to


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Labour are a major blame, since they took power disipline in kids has hit a all time low! Forget what they say about crime being down, the fact is the uk is one of the most violent places in the world now! 

Parents of course are also to blame for failing to teach respect as are the animal rights loonies for trying to bring up a genaration devoid of a true respect for animals.


----------



## Millie (Mar 7, 2009)

I blame the parents. I am a parent myself and see various styles of parenting all the time at toddler groups etc. Yes a child of 12 should know right from wrong but who teaches that child right and wrong? the parents mainly of course. And if as young children no consequences are imposed when the child does something wrong then what will stop them doing it in the future. When i hear stories like this obviously i feel for the animal but i also feel awful for the child (even though what they did was terribly wrong) because they must b quite messed up to do something so horrible.


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

both are to blame, and both should be punished for it.

what peeves me off is the fact if that dog turn round and bit the b**** the dog would of been put down!!


----------



## Siren (Nov 8, 2008)

Its disgusting, and even more so because its avoidable: if the parents had taught their child that what they're doing is bad and actually showed them some discipline, it never would have happened.
Children learn by example, and try and emulate those around them, so it seems fairly obvious that the parents need to think about how they are raising their child if this is happening. Good parenting could prevent so much of this, by teaching children that animals are there for us to care for.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

well it is true that parents are the ones to teach the kids right from wrong but how many broken homes are there each parent has its say the kid can pick what parent to listen to and also pick not to listen to any, you cant really say the power and bottom line in teaching kids right from wrong lays with the parents when the family unit is broken in the first place,Maybe with the way society is now with split familys the buck needs to stop with the individual with harsh punishments for kids so they learn to take responsibility for there actions as there is no point getting the parents to disciplin the kids when the kids can just think ok mum is giving me a hard time so I will go live with dad and so on


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

ugh that sickens me! look at that fat little :censor: kicking that poor little dog, if i could i would...
i wont say anything else.

what a horrible little brat.:bash:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

see if that 'face block' wasnt there i would hunt her down and kill her the most painfull way i could


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

athy59 said:


> *Reading through the sun, i came across this article.*
> *It does show Graphic film footage of a 12 year old kicking and stamping on a dog.*
> *Its sickening, I never ever when i was a child could hurt an animal. *
> *What is wrong with youth of today. Should the Parents be charged as well as her? *
> ...


please dont say 'youths today' cause she was a sick :censor::censor::censor: :censor::censor::censor: :censor::censor::censor:

but i would'nt eved do that for £100 million 

BTW im 13


----------



## Katalani (Jun 21, 2009)

That was quite disturbing to watch, I couldn't watch it all... 
I'd say the blame lies on both ends, it usually does, though not always.
I personally wouldn't have just stood there filming either, I would have done something about it, but some people obviously don't have their priorities right...


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Both. The parents should discourage bad behaviour... even if the kid doesn't like animals.
I'd punnish them both equally as harshly. :bash:


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

connor 1213 said:


> see if that 'face block' wasnt there i would hunt her down and kill her the most painfull way i could





connor 1213 said:


> please dont say 'youths today' cause she was a sick :censor::censor::censor: :censor::censor::censor: :censor::censor::censor:
> 
> but i would'nt eved do that for £100 million
> 
> BTW im 13


*rolls eyes*

Back to the original post... I cannot believe any human being could sit there and film that regardless of them supposedly wanting it for evidence. In my opinion he's just as bad as the 12 year old! :bash:


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

As a "youth of today lol" i think that some people are just born twisted and sick....


----------



## Krystal (Jun 26, 2009)

I couldnt watch all of that video as it was disturbing!!!
That poor little dog!! I hope that nasty evil girl is never alloweed animals again!! How can u treat a poor animal like that?? Surely she must have known that was wrong!! 
There should be harsher punishments for people like her!!!


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

That girl must have some deeeeeep issues.. maybe shes bullied because of her size? im not AT ALL say that justifies her behaviour.. its discusting sick and twisted what she done. I personally think she needs to be put in a mental institution you have to be deeply disturbed inside to do something like that..


I feel very deeply about hurting animals, i have a puppy working cocker spaniel whos is FULL of energy and occasionally v.naughty and un disciplined.. i wouldnt for a second repeat anything she has done.. i would however show him im 'the leader' by being 'tough' with him i would never cause him any pain though.


----------



## Andi Mack (May 30, 2009)

oh my god thats sick.

How the :censor: can someone do that?

I can't really say anymore as children read the forum.


----------

